# Fairly Odd Parents Universe vs DBZ



## Malicious Friday (May 7, 2011)

I was looking at a thread about how powerful is the FOPU verse. I was thinking about this thread in here.


*Spoiler*: _Rules_ 





FOPU Rules; No Da Rules. Fiary God Childs not allowed. The Muffin is not allowed. The black cloud of darkness is not allowed.

DBZ Rules; Nothing. Everything is allowed.

Arena: Anywhere

Start Distance: 150 Meters

anything else am I missing?




This is my second battle thread, please bare with me.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 7, 2011)

Toei will find a way for Goku to win


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 7, 2011)

70's Jorgen solos.


----------



## King Hopper (May 7, 2011)

My first thought would be blitz.. but then again FOP has time manipulation, so I really can't tell. There are innumerable ways this could go.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 7, 2011)

You could remove the planet DBZ limitations and it wouldnt change anything. Timmy Turner wish for all of the verse to become a parody of themselves and then Timmy wish to have no memory of this fight.

This is how Majo Mushi was born


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 7, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> You could remove the planet DBZ limitations and it wouldnt change anything. Timmy Turner wish for all of the verse to become a parody of themselves and then Timmy wish to have no memory of this fight.
> 
> This is how Majo Mushi was born



The rules said no god childs allowed.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 7, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> My first thought would be blitz.. but then again FOP has time manipulation, so I really can't tell. There are innumerable ways this could go.



DBZ has ZERO chance against FOP even if you have them lightspeed. There are countless magical beigns in the verse and the most powerful of them are spread across the verse. It takes only a poof for any of them to obliterate all of the DBZ. Take also in count that the most you can do to a FOP is to turn them into dust and they recover after that, DBZ has no way of knowing they can and will most likely assume they have died when they turn into dust. To destroy the verse DBZ has to actually destroy them physically, FOP high tiers just need a poof and it all ends.

Also in the nigh impossible case they did manage to solo he verse they have no way to make a dent on Jorgen which contained a multiversal explosion, the Darkness and Shirley from the crossover.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 7, 2011)

Overworld said:


> The rules said no god childs allowed.



Doesnt change a thing, FOP can still act on their own. And FOP are one of the lowest things in the verse. There are things that will be able to resist all the combined firepower of the verse so not even speedblitz would work.

Seriously DBZ is one of the worst matchs for reality warpers, if DBZ were Superman reality warping would be its kryptonite.


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 7, 2011)

I don't even know what speed blitz is...


----------



## King Hopper (May 7, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I don't even know what speed blitz is...



Basically, if Party A is faster than Party B, Party A can murder Party B regardless of Party B's destructive capacity. 

May or may not be applicable here. I honestly don't know. The sheer amount of toonforce at work here is unimaginable.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 7, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I don't even know what speed blitz is...



Is one of the only ways you can defeat an adversary stronger than you, it is basically attacking so fast and with such strenght that the adversary will be killed in the first seconds of the match effectively making them unable to cast an attack.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 7, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> May or may not be applicable here. I honestly don't know. The sheer amount of toonforce at work here is unimaginable.



Not recalling too many FoP durability feats offhand. Crocker tanked a nuclear explosion while he was the size of a subatomic particle, but he used a magical shield for that.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 7, 2011)

Wasn't there an alien race in FOP with FTL ships that could casually destroy planets?


----------



## Orochibuto (May 7, 2011)

Speedblitz wont work here because of 4 reasons:

1) The FOPverse only needs a "poof" to end the fight, while DBZ has to actually destroy them physically, in short the verse only has a few seconds to end the fight, this could work if it werent for:
2) While the largest ammount of magical broken beigns are located in fairy world, the most powerful of them are scattered around the verse making it nigh impossible to kill all of them in the requried time.
3) The magical beigns can at most be reduced to ash, after a while they regenerate. Having the DBZ no knowledge of this they will assume after they are made dust that they are killed, which mean that by the point they have made a good advance their first "kills" will be recovered and will just wish the DBZverse out of existence.
4) Even if by miracle DBZ were able to kill or at least incapacitate in the first seconds of the match all of the injurable FOP beigns it means nothing because the top tiers of the verse will laugh at all their firepower, tank it and then proceed to wish them out of existence.


----------



## King Hopper (May 7, 2011)

What did the no-kill restriction rule in FOP apply to again? Not that it really matters due to the countless ways DBZ can be incapacitated.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 7, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> What did the no-kill restriction rule in FOP apply to again? Not that it really matters due to the countless ways DBZ can be incapacitated.



This is no resurrection, turning into ash doesnt kill them, they are actually alive only incapacitated for a while. And even if it was the resurrection rule has been balantly ignored with no consequence. Also Da Rules can be suspended if a page of the book is torn out without intention of doing so.

If DBZ make it to the Fairy World they will most likely nuke it on instant, desintegrating Da Rules in the process.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (May 7, 2011)

Aren't Dragons immune to magic in FOPverse


----------



## Toriko (May 7, 2011)

Magic also doesn't really work on people with super powers either.


----------



## Riddler (May 7, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> This is no resurrection, turning into ash doesnt kill them, they are actually alive only incapacitated for a while. And even if it was the resurrection rule has been balantly ignored with no consequence. Also Da Rules can be suspended if a page of the book is torn out without intention of doing so.
> 
> If DBZ make it to the Fairy World they will most likely nuke it on instant, desintegrating Da Rules in the process.



The OP said "no Da Rules", so he just made the absense of the muffin irrelevant as its main advantage is that it's rules-free.

The fairies can now kill, maim and injure, use magic to win a competition, grant wishes to everybody, grant "super" wishes, make DBZ characters fall in love with FOP's characters, wish for people back to life, making every human in FOP verse become a fairy...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 7, 2011)

FOP has ships that casually destroy planets with generic turret fire (if i remember correctly i think it was the episode where Mark Chang's parents came)


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (May 7, 2011)

Dark laser and Flipsy solos.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 7, 2011)

Remember that Cosmo's sweating is able to grant free rule wishes.


----------



## Skywalker (May 7, 2011)

Magic won't affect them since they have super powers, Frieza destroys the planet and it ends in a tie.


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 7, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Remember that Cosmo's sweating is able to grant free rule wishes.



What episode was that?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 7, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Magic won't affect them since they have super powers, Frieza destroys the planet and it ends in a tie.



lol wat?


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 7, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> lol wat?



Excatly, that only happens when they're *TOO* powerful.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 7, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Magic won't affect them since they have super powers



But their super powers don't include meat vision so it's a moot point.


----------



## Solrac (May 7, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Magic won't affect them since they have super powers, Frieza destroys the planet and it ends in a tie.



But you're talking about a level of magic that is like literally a force of nature that transcends the range of what even the most advanced science/technology can achieve on our Earth and one that actually comfortably twists, breaks, and outright modify the laws of physics and reality. 

We're not talking about just some magic from a street performer in real-life performing parlor tricks here or even lower-levels of magic that violate or manipulate only some conventional laws of physics and reality like Harry Potter or characters from any low-tier fantasy universe or even some rituals that require prep and materials.


----------



## Nevermind (May 7, 2011)

In a real world fight the DBZ guys would just blitz all the kids before they can make wishes. 

But power for power they would lose.


----------



## Toriko (May 7, 2011)

In-universe magic is stated to not work on people with super powers.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 7, 2011)

I do not see how the Fairy's do not rape stomp this match.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 7, 2011)

Brohan said:


> In-universe magic is stated to not work on people with super powers.



I'm pretty sure that was never brought up again though beyond that one episode.

Let's not forget that Cosmo and Wanda both gave and Took away powers from everybody in the world when Timmy wished everybody had superpowers


----------



## Toriko (May 7, 2011)

It was brought up at least twice, once in the Superpals episode, and then again in the episode with Superbike.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 7, 2011)

Brohan said:


> It was brought up at least twice, once in the Superpals episode, and then again in the episode with Superbike.



Oh wait now i'm remembering Fairies are weak aginst things that are Super. Hence why they're magic was ineffective against SuperBike and why Super Toilet scares the shit out of cosmo.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 7, 2011)

Brohan said:


> In-universe magic is stated to not work on people with super powers.



Actually only with guys that have the name or title "super" in them. So if you want to be a bitch with DBZ then I guess all Super Saiyans would be able to solo the magical world. But still they have no defense against top tiers which they wouldnt be able to even stracth like Super Crocker, Darkness and Shirley specially.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 7, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Oh wait now i'm remembering Fairies are weak aginst things that are Super. Hence why they're magic was ineffective against SuperBike and why Super Toilet scares the shit out of cosmo.



(mirrored to avoid copyright shit)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o3Rvbz5I7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toriko (May 7, 2011)

Super Vegeta/Vegetto gets to the Darkness, they beat literally anyone else that draws strength from fairy based powers.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 7, 2011)

Brohan said:


> Super Vegeta/Vegetto gets to the Darkness, they beat literally anyone else that draws strength from fairy based powers.



That's assuming they can go Super Saiyan before the fairies blink them out of existence.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 7, 2011)

Super Toilet solos DBZ btw 

(sadly im probably right since he'll be backed by Cosmo)


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 7, 2011)

This Cat is dangerous:


Mark Chang can transform into one of the DBZ characters and beat them from the inside.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 7, 2011)

Brohan said:


> Super Vegeta/Vegetto gets to the Darkness, they beat literally anyone else that draws strength from fairy based powers.



What makes you think they will be able to make a dent on the darkness?


----------



## sanx021 (May 7, 2011)

what about that robot that tried to kill the darkness he absorbs peoples powers


----------



## Orochibuto (May 7, 2011)

Even if Vegitto managed to beat the darkness which it wont, he will get shitstomped by Shirley.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 7, 2011)

Toonforce FTW


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 7, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Toonforce FTW



Toonforce???


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 7, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Toonforce???



Link removed


----------



## Solrac (May 8, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Toonforce FTW



I absolutely couldn't agree more, mate.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 8, 2011)

DBZ has ZERO chance here, anyone who argue it does havent seen FOP. Even if you make the Super Saiyans to be immune to fairies and have them solo the fairy world they have nothing to do against top tiers.


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 8, 2011)

Actually, I think Jorgan, HP and Samson, Galaticus, Super Crocker, The Darkness, and the Robot that tried to kill The Darkness, and super toilet Can but them alone.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 8, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Actually, I think Jorgan, HP and Samson, Galaticus, Super Crocker, The Darkness, and the Robot that tried to kill The Darkness, and super toilet Can but them alone.



Absolutely. The poor saiyans will defeat the magical world and then say "dude we lost the entire verse, 90% of us are gone, but finally we prevailed against this horrible reality warping rape fest, we were lucky they were occuppied raping the 90% of the verse and that allowed us to nuke them, we won" only to find out that the true powerhouses are still waiting for them waiting to cast a rape of Narutoverse proportions .


----------



## Narcissus (May 8, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> Wasn't there an alien race in FOP with FTL ships that could casually destroy planets?



Yes there are. The parents of that alien that is in love with Vicky were flying through space in their ship in one episode and casually blowing up a lot of planets as they passed them by.

In addition, there is a parody of Darth Vader in FOD who has a planet-destroying ship ala the Death Star, which Cosmo and Wanda casually reversed.

DBZ is getting stomped in this fight.


----------



## Toriko (May 8, 2011)

Yes they are, but not by fairies, by the Top tiers.


----------



## Narcissus (May 8, 2011)

Get back to me when you have a point anyone cares about.

Also, the aliens are not top tiers.


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 8, 2011)

I wish i made a poll on this thread.


----------



## Narcissus (May 8, 2011)

Polls are meaningless in these kinds of threads.


----------



## Toriko (May 8, 2011)

Dude I'm saying DBZ loses wtf


----------



## mali (May 8, 2011)

DBZ loses for reasons already stated by Orochibuto


----------



## Orochibuto (May 8, 2011)

Overworld said:


> What episode was that?



When Timmy was making limonade to see Crash Nebula.... on ice he discovered that Cosmo's socks after making excersise were delicious, when people drank from the limonade their wishes were granted including some wishes that are against the rules.


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 8, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> When Timmy was making limonade to see Crash Nebula.... on ice he discovered that Cosmo's socks after making excersise were delicious, when people drank from the limonade their wishes were granted including some wishes that are against the rules.



Oh yeah, I forgot about that episode..... Crash Nebula ain't shit. The Crimson Chin could kill him with a glance.


----------



## killfox (May 9, 2011)

This is Kinda funny but its a serious answer. Arent the FOP unable to affect Super beings like the Super Toilet, and the various other Super beings they were useless against?

Would the "Super" Saiyin fall into this category? 

Not that they wouldnt be able to still pwn the verse they just might not to be able to "difectly" affect the super saiyins; but thats only assuming that a super saiyin counts.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 9, 2011)

That's been brought up already. Of course the answer is simple: Rip them apart into a bunch of now non-super pieces


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 13, 2011)

Anybody remember the Remotes?


----------



## Negative (May 13, 2011)

I believe there was a episode whereas Timmy wish himself to be the most powerful, strongest being that Mighty Mom and Dino Dad ever faced, which forced them to give up their powers (Timmy turn into a Galatcus Inspired character). Couldn't the Fairies do the same? Considering that theres no "rules" couldn't they just amp themselves into more power and such? Or Just make Timmy the same power against Dragon Ball? 

Either way, FOP holyshitlolstomp Dragon Ball verse xD


----------

